# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  xin hỏi về lệnh m3 điều khiển mach mach 3

## cuong

em đã cài dặt không đúng chỗ nào mong mọi người góp ý ạ , khi gõ dấu tích thi relay vẫn nhảy nhưng gõ lệnh m3 thì im ru ạ

----------


## mylove299

Chọn active low xem bác

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

dạ chọn active thì nó nhảy role, chứng tỏ role không bị gì nhưng chạy lệnh thì không được ạ, à mà bỏ chưng trình vào nó không cho start, không biết bản mach 3 của em bị gì không nữa, lấy link phần mềm bên cnc tuấn kiệt ạ

----------


## vopminh

Bác tích vô ô "use spindle moto output" trong mục Motor control đó. Em cũng mới bị cái booarrd chị na này dập xong, 2 cái mua cùng nơi mà cùng thiết lập nó ứ thèm chạy giống nha, phải mò thiết lập lại config khác nhau nó mới chạy cho đúng, cứ như con đực với con cái. Chân 2,3 làm trục A thì ko làm sao đổi chiều được, bực mình chuyển 2,3 qua làm trục Z còn 4,5 làm A thì ok, trong khi cái kia thì lại bình thường.

----------

cuong

----------

